

7 Reasons to Hack - kwarner
http://microsoftjobsblog.com/blog/7-reasons-to-hack---hackathons-help-you-build-your-network

======
igul222
The post is about hackathons, but I'd argue that all of these reasons apply to
hacking in general. Of course, that makes it a much less controversial thesis
(this is Hacker News, after all), but it raises the question: what's the value
of hackathons in particular?

------
gailees
There are wayyy more than 7. This post just scratches the surface of the
hackathon value prop.

------
richo
1\. You enjoy/love it.

FIN.

